# Hen/ Rooster



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Shot this bird last day of the season. Hen body size, wings, and legs with no spurs. Hen plumage on wings and rump. Rest of it is rooster with some nice golden feathers in the tuft. Just so happened a game warden stopped and checked me minutes after I took this bird. He ended up taking a few pics of it also.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

thats cool....lol...and rare.... :beer:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya my dad's body shot one of them in wilmot once he has it on his wall a weird looking bird


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you putting it on the wall?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I thought about it but in the end decided not to. I have a blonde rooster,a regular rooster with fairly long tail feather, a greenhead, and a hun already. Plus I talked to a couple other groups of friends who had shot the same type of bird that weekend in different parts of ND.3 in all.
The next bird on my wall will be a banded duck, or good plumage bull sprig, and/or a big old sharptail.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

i'd put it on the wall cause you will never know if you will get a chance like this again.... :beer:


----------



## dakotabirdmounts (Mar 6, 2008)

I have two of those this year to mount. Very rare and very cool! One of them was by far the nicest one I have ever seen. A kid in our hunting group was standing next to me blocking a tree line, and there were birds coming from everywhere. Being he had never shot a pheasant I was letting him take all the shots, and then I was backing him up as necessary. Well at first I had to back him up on every one that came over... but wouldn't you know it up over the tree comes a hen bodied rooster. I knew what it was right away. He shot and got it. Amazing first bird if I do say so myself. It always good to see a kid get into hunting, but wen they can take a trophy there first time out... well lets just say hes hooked!


----------

